# Grid in Develop module



## Norfolk Lad (Jan 31, 2018)

When using the transform tools in the Develop module, a grid of thin black lines is shown when you hover over any of the sliders.  These are frequently very difficult to see.  If you go into Tools you can select the option to show Always, Auto or Never.  If you select Always, you get a nice white grid which is much easier to see. But I don't want the grid on all the time.  Is it possible to get a white grid in the transform settings?


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 1, 2018)

111 views and no replies so I guess the answer is probably no.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 1, 2018)

It is not possible to change the Transform Panel Grid's properties.


----------



## prbimages (Feb 2, 2018)

I've found it useful to set _Show Grid_ to "Always", and then use the keyboard shortcut _Ctrl-Alt-O_ to toggle it on and off as needed (although it does seem a bit strange to be able to toggle off a setting which is labelled as "Always On"!). Note too that you can hold down the Control key to change the size and opacity of the grid.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 2, 2018)

prbimages said:


> I've found it useful to set _Show Grid_ to "Always", and then use the keyboard shortcut _Ctrl-Alt-O_ to toggle it on and off as needed (although it does seem a bit strange to be able to toggle off a setting which is labelled as "Always On"!). Note too that you can hold down the Control key to change the size and opacity of the grid.


That's a good tip. Thanks. I'll try it.


----------

